# Steven Anderson makes film about Judaism and Christian perspectives on it



## MichaelNZ (Jul 4, 2015)

Fundamental Baptist pastor Steven Anderson has made a film about Judaism and the perspective that many evangelicals in America have about the nation of Israel. You can see the film and my thoughts on it here.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

